# Weird head sensations



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone else have unusual sensations in their brain? I get brain jolts, confusion and feel as if something is crawling in my head. I know it may sound odd, but it feels like there's things moving, like my brain is changing shape. I've had a clean MRI and EEG.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I actually experienced something like this I think, last night. I was attempting to fall asleep and this massive 'jolt' went off in my brain and I felt like everything went bright for a moment. I then felt like my brain was kindov numb, imagine so numb you could run 100miles and not feel tired or drink 1L of vodka and not feel anything. I couldn't make it go away, top but a benzo made me stop focusing on it for a while.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you think this is an exclusively DP problem or an anxiety issue? I feel like I'm on the verge of dementia. Thanks guys


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, I think any sort of confusion or cognitive decline is pretty terrifying, and it does seem to be a very common DPDR symptom. I developed it literally overnight in September last year and it caused me to have a full blown, long lasting mental breakdown. I'm still struggling with it - both with the impairment itself and coping with it emotionally. One thing that always helps me though is to remember that it's just the feeling of going crazy, not craziness itself, and there's a big difference between the two. Crazy people don't wake up and think "shit I feel demented today" like I often do. I think that it can basically all be classified under "brain fog" and it is most definitely reversible and transient in the vast majority of cases. The sensations you feel in your head are typical of it as well from what I can gather.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

KJames said:


> Do you think this is an exclusively DP problem or an anxiety issue? I feel like I'm on the verge of dementia. Thanks guys


Pretty sure it's DP and anxiety related. I'm far less anxious today and no weird head sensations. If it was a physical problem I'd be experiencing it right now.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Chicane said:


> Yeah, I think any sort of confusion or cognitive decline is pretty terrifying, and it does seem to be a very common DPDR symptom. I developed it literally overnight in September last year and it caused me to have a full blown, long lasting mental breakdown. I'm still struggling with it - both with the impairment itself and coping with it emotionally. One thing that always helps me though is to remember that it's just the feeling of going crazy, not craziness itself, and there's a big difference between the two. Crazy people don't wake up and think "shit I feel demented today" like I often do. I think that it can basically all be classified under "brain fog" and it is most definitely reversible and transient in the vast majority of cases. The sensations you feel in your head are typical of it as well from what I can gather.


Interesting, I had my trigger the last September as well. Around the 5th if I recall. Must be something in the water. Doing much better now that I started taking testosterone injections though, I think my mind was very fragile at that time.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback guys. Its a year since my chronic DP mental breakdown and I really thought this symptom would have subsided by now. I guess I need to try and remind myself that I'm not insane. I feel like my brain is broken.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I have long standing hormone imbalance issues which are quite prominent at the moment. ...I do wonder if this contributes negatively to my symptoms. Hm..


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

KJames said:


> I have long standing hormone imbalance issues which are quite prominent at the moment. ...I do wonder if this contributes negatively to my symptoms. Hm..


Probably doesn't help. I had low testosterone at the time of my breakdown. I've just started HRT and I'm feeling a bit better already.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Unfortunately my GP said "Let's sort your brain out first and hormones afterwards" I wish he'd take more of a holistic approach.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Not gonna lie, it kinda feels comforting to know there's others out there who've also suffered a similar breakdown from DP. About four months ago I experienced a confluence of benzo withdrawal, insomnia, chronic anxiety, suicidal depression and relationship issues with my girlfriend that basically led to a full-blown breakdown. I've felt guilty about it but in the months since have also realized that so much of what I thought was within my control really wasn't, as essentially every one of the issues I was suffering from was a result of living with DP. I think the nature of DP is to insidiously take over your entire thought process without your being aware and to gradually chip away at your perception, equanimity, self esteem, resolve and so on, to where eventually you no longer have the ability to cope with adversity and when something emotionally difficult intervenes you simply break. At least, this was the case for me...

I don't have jolts but I do have terrible brain fog. My weird head sensations are instead in my face. I have intense pressure in my nose, cheeks, forehead and eyes that comes and goes, often times with stress. Makes it really difficult to interact with other people when I feel pain in my face and body rather than comfort and happiness.


----------

